# Chirp on auger clutch start?



## BeerZman (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to bug you people again but I was wondering if it is normal when you have a brand new machine HS928 that when you engage the clutch for the auger it makes sort of a bark noise or a loud ERT...Is that right? Sometimes it doesn't but most of the time it does...Just when you engage it the noise happens just for a second after it is spinning it seems quiet...

Thanks


----------



## THH2079 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think some of them just do that. My Toro 8HP has done that on and off for the 5 years I've had it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd agree with THH2079. Your engine is running, and when you activate the auger, you are making the belt and auger, that are standing still get up to speed pretty quickly. That chirp is most likely a bit of slip of the belt until the play is taken out of it, and things get up to speed.


----------



## BeerZman (Nov 26, 2012)

ya that kind of makes sense...it has a bit of bark to when the track drive engages too...I guess I'm used to my old blower which is not as crisp on the original engaging of things LOL It just seemed pretty loud sometimes and yet other times not too loud at all...I think everything is ok so far there...


----------

